# Air Ride Noob! Frame Notch



## vabeachveedub (Feb 17, 2008)

I was wondering what would i need to notch the subframe myself so i can be on the ground when the bags are completely deflated??
Is it something I could do or would taking it to a shop be better?
Thanks


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Air Ride Noob! Frame Notch (vabeachveedub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vabeachveedub* »_I was wondering what would i need to notch the subframe myself so i can be on the ground when the bags are completely deflated??
Is it something I could do or would taking it to a shop be better?
Thanks

what kind of car and year? "be on the ground" I assume u mean frame touching the ground. frame notches are done by many people by themselves, I personally have never done one, but it is very doable, I'm sure there are DIY's around here for that type of deal.
notching the frame isnt just the only thing you might need to hit subframe.. it just depends on your car. for my mkiv r32 I'll have to remove the front fender liners/front sway bar and get a passenger side air notch to lay frame, I also had to invest in aftermarket upper and lower rear control arms for the rear due to the massive camber. but like I said all depends on the car










_Modified by Swbd4L at 8:51 AM 4-16-2010_


----------



## vabeachveedub (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Air Ride Noob! Frame Notch (Swbd4L)*

I have a 2003 JTI!


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Air Ride Noob! Frame Notch (vabeachveedub)*

My guess will be frame notch/weld
remove front sway bar
remove front fender liner... I think there are some people that get by without removing fender liners but kinda depends with your tire choice
there are alternatives to swap with the fender liner to protect your fenders from outward rock dents, but thats something to think about once you get there. start with a frame notch first and air out to see whats holding you up.
just noticed you are getting 17" racelites.. if you run a good enough stretched tire you probably wont have to remove liners while on 17's.


_Modified by Swbd4L at 8:58 AM 4-16-2010_


----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

I hit subframe on 17's with a 205-40...Had to notch sub frame but didnt remove liners


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: (vdubbinn8611)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbinn8611* »_I hit subframe on 17's with a 205-40...Had to notch sub frame but didnt remove liners

this. That is pretty much what I figured.


----------



## vabeachveedub (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Air Ride Noob! Frame Notch (Swbd4L)*

Ok thanks, is it true you only need to do the passenger side like i have been reading because the drivers side is shorter therefore it wont rub? also i think i should be good without removing the fender liners because i will be running some 205/45/17 Falken 512's!
Any reputable metal shop should be able to easily do a notch right? because i know how to weld but i dont think i can weld good enough for the notch plus i would feel a little safer if a pro did it!!


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*!!*


_Quote, originally posted by *vabeachveedub* »_Ok thanks, is it true you only need to do the passenger side like i have been reading because the drivers side is shorter therefore it wont rub? also i think i should be good without removing the fender liners because i will be running some 205/45/17 Falken 512's!
Any reputable metal shop should be able to easily do a notch right? because i know how to weld but i dont think i can weld good enough for the notch plus i would feel a little safer if a pro did it!!

if you can weld you can do it!!! just take a hole saw and cut a half circle where the axle sits. Then weld a half circle in and seal that **** up and hit it with some bedliner or por15 or something. GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

yeah only need pass. side notch...Check on regional forums, prob find someone to help you do the notch


----------



## vabeachveedub (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: !! (no vtec 4me)*

Thanks for the info everyone! i will post pics when everything is done and my car is laying frame! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

so you're the guy who bought spitfire481's old wheels


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

if you end up bringing it to a shop just show them this pic 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4779948


----------



## vabeachveedub (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Kiddie Rose)*

yeah bought spitfires old wheels, and thanks tomespo!!


----------



## vabeachveedub (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vabeachveedub)*

Aany other tips on laying subframe besides rip out the sway and notch the frame!! anyone on here ever used masontech great plates to get the rear down farther and to center the rear wheels??
Thanks again!


----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

cut out the rubber bump stops in the rear you will go pretty low! unless you want to use a diff rear shock, with mine cut i got pretty low. I used mason tech fronts and rears then cut out bump stops for now until i get new shocks...


----------



## Jughead337 (May 13, 2008)

*Re: (vdubbinn8611)*

what shocks are the best to go with? I have a 02 337,


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*

vabeachveedub, take your car to cars, inc in chesapeake. dave and evan will get you squared away.


----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

any aftermarket shock is better than ur stocks...Heard H+R or Koni's were pretty good couldnt tell ya just finished up mine and still have rears for right now


----------



## VirginiaBeachA4 (Mar 15, 2009)

yeah, dave and evan are good guys. have them do it. its off of military hwy in chesapeake.


----------



## vabeachveedub (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: (VirginiaBeachA4)*

thanks everyone for the info.
@virginianeachA4
Do they have an email address i could contact them through because i am on deployment right now so i would like to be able to contact them before i just have my wife drop my car off there!
Thanks


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*

PM'd you some contact information.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

def get bilstein sport rears


----------



## vabeachveedub (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *no vtec 4me* »_def get bilstein sport rears

Are they better than konis? ill look into theses!!


----------

